# 25-06 load?



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

I broke down and bought myself a new Tikka 25-06 in stainless. Any recommendation as to what type of grain/ brand to run down the tube? I have heard some great things about Barnes but before I buy, I would like some input.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

In my experience,the 25-06 have been kinda pickey on what they like. I chose the bullet that I want to use and then taylor a load to the bullet. Lyman reloader manual is your friend...


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

120gr HPBT from Sierra at about 3,000 FPS


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I have loaded for several .25-06 and they were not super picky. 100 gr bullets by Nosler and Sierra, IMR 4831, Win cases and WLR primers. All easily shot 1" groups. Not really any major trick to it vs any other caliber. I never really went past that because I always got great results with those bullets and powder.

I'd take a look at the Barnes ttsx bullets. A 100 gr ttsx in a .25-06 would be excellent. Always had good results with the Sierras too.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Depending on your intended uses, I would suggest the 110gr Accubond, or the 115gr Partition, with the latter getting just a slight higher preference.

I have loaded for several different 25's and gone through plenty of the favorite powder recommended my several here. For the 100gr bullets it is hard to beat IMR-4831 or H-4831. I shot the IMR under several 100gr bullets and feel I was either very fortunate or lucky but got the Nosler BT, the Partition, and the Barnes X to all shoot within 1/2" of each other and all within a 1" group at 200yds in my rifle.

This said I really didn't like the performance I got with the lighter bullets driven at top speed. They just had a bit much in the explosive department for my likes. I bumped up to the 115's and never looked back. I got almost as much velocity just as good or better groups and a trajectory that fell right in with the Leupold scope I had mounted on it. With the 115's I used Reloader 22 and the load I worked up form the Hornady 4th Edition manual for their 117's. I easily hit the 3150fps range and never had anything I put them on go over 30yds. They are accurate enough in my rifle to head shoot coyotes at 350+yards, and skunks at 280yds.

Here is a two shot group from this rifle using the same load shooting the 110gr Accubond at 250yd. I cleaned the barrel, fired one fouler, and two for group. 









The grandson and I were out shooting and I wanted to check the zero on it, from where I had set it last October. The wind was pumping out across the pastures so I didn't adjust anything. This rifle has shot so many groups like that it is almost boring to even mess with.

Feel free to check the link below and there are a couple of deer that the grandson and daughter both took using this rifle last season. 
http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f285/41nag/

I can finish up with this, while all rifles ARE different, I have found that the combination of Reloader 22 and the 115gr bullets has shot excellent in every one I have tested them in. I use a 100gr BT seated to 3.250" base to tip, to set my seater. Without changing anything on it I use the same load with every bullet for this rifle and others I have loaded for. They all seem to like that particular length for one reason or another. YMMV

Good luck with your I hope this helps. I passed mine on to the daughter and seems like the grandson has now claimed it as his. I built me an AI version and still looking for that kind of accuracy in mine.

LAter,
SR


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for the reply's. Hopefully I can get to the range soon and break in the new gun and see what load she likes. I did not want to spend the $$$ to find a load it likes. Thanks for the information and saving me time and money. :bounce:


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Texas T said:


> 120gr HPBT from Sierra at about 3,000 FPS


This is what I use too. I'm shooting the same load of IMR 4350 in two different rifles, a Remington 700 and Winchester 70 and it is accurate and consistant.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Mine likes 117 gr Hornady BTSP Interlocks with 50 gr of IMR 4831.


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

*American Rifleman*

The new one that came in yesterday's mail has an entire article on this great cartridge.


----------



## CHunter (May 25, 2004)

I really like the 115gr Combined Technology(Nosler) Ballistic Silver Tips

I load 50gr of IMR 4350. Less than 1/2 MOA

I've also had good luck with 120gr Sierra BTSP (deer and bigger) and 85gr Nosler Ballistic Tips (not for game you want to keep) Both less than 1 MOA

I've used IMR 4831 and Winchester 760 with good success


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Blue Devil 7 said:


> This is what I use too. I'm shooting the same load of IMR 4350 in two different rifles, a Remington 700 and Winchester 70 and it is accurate and consistant.


This is what I use as well. I believe they are marketed in the GameKing series.


----------



## waden4trout (Nov 9, 2007)

*25-06 load*

55gr of 4831 with 110gr accubonds CCI or Fed 210 LR primmers out of my remington sendero and will shoot the tacks off the paper @ 100yds and sub moa @ 300


----------

